# Best motorhome links



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/links.html doesn't seem as good as it merits, let's try populating it within a thread.

RULES
1) ALL posts after this should contain just a SINGLE link (forces thought to obtain quality) with a brief explanation of why you recommend it. NOTHING ELSE. By all means thank people simply by pressing the thank button if you particularly value their recommendation.

2) You can post again, but a poster should only post a maximum of ONCE per page.

3) Don't repeat a recommendation. And www.motorhomefacts.com is taken for granted 

4) Keep this thread to a compact source of reference material. Do not use it to cure your boredom, exercise your wit, etc., etc.

-----------------------------
I'll start.

www.mobile.de
Your personal, custom, virtual motorhome show, without tired feet, navigating crowds or listening to salesmen. One of the best databases, with photos, I have ever come across. The best search engine I have seen (live updating of number of matching entries as you type a keyword). Photos change as you hover over thumbnails. Research your next van from a comfy chair with coffee on tap.

Dave


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Commercial link but I have no interests in the company. Gives practical advice on choosing dehumidifiers and what to look for.
http://www.meaco.com/practical.htm
This link goes to a "contents/index" page but two titles of interest
"A guide to humidifier basics"
"How to protect your car/boat/caravan/holiday home"

Steve


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

How about http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires/accueil.htm

the official french site with up to date listing of all the 'aire-de-service'
OK its in French but with pictures and symbols so is quite easy for non-French speakers

Chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Haven't used their services but it looked interesting when I was looking for inporters of Hymer MHs

http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/

Ca


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

How to retrofit swivel seat bases, it is also on our website.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good thread if we all stick to the rules.

http://www.magbaztravels.com/

Probably the greatest motorhome related travel blog ever. A compilation of the site owners Margaret & Barry, along with many other intrepid motorhomers travel experiences.
If you're planning to go somewhere abroad with your motorhome, browse this site first, its packed full of useful information.

Pete


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

small motorhome forum is a good site designed for those with smaller homes. Very friendly inclusive people good compliment to this site, romahome homeland but good sprinkling of other small campers such as Mezan, autosleeper topaz and other more exotic types. Also have a small caravan section.

www.smallmotorhome.co.uk/forum


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Not wishing to break the rules but to bump the thread back up

A link to the Gaslow installation site, where I and others I guess have been thanked for this link for DIY gaslow installations .

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pdf/INSTRUC_inside_UK.pdf


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Useful and Informative Continental Websites;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Spares for Dometic, Truma, Waeco, Seitz etc etc

www.leisurespares.co.uk/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://earth.google.com/

Brilliant for planning motorhome trips when you use annotated pushpins. Can often zoom in to individual pitch on a campsite/aire. Equally good for sharing route, campsites and POI recommendations linked to a blog afterwards. More functionality than browser showing Google Maps.

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

For finding Campsites using different search by Name Town or County

:- http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

one of the best is motorhome lists
http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/links.htm
chapter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It has a companion site Chapter, http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/index.shtml
very informative and good for news about the motorhome world.

peedee


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

www.tinleytech.co.uk

If you want to fit or buy your own LPG stuff

+ Boost to top.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For vehicle electrical wiring products










some hard to find items plus motorcycle bits


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

For an alternative style
www.wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've found.. www.agentfiamma.co.uk/ useful,cheap & reliable in the past.

(I have no commercial link)


----------

